# Windows Vista  Windows XP

## Avalon

.  2 .      ,  -    .     -   .       .    .    IP  192.168.0.1    192.168.0.2   -      -.   .     .      " "      "".
         -    .  ,  .       ?  !!!!

----------


## Scald

?

----------


## 23q

1)         (. ).        .      80 ,     -    . 
2)    - -    .
3)      192.168.0.2,  192.168.0.1.   192.168.1.2.
4)    192.168.1.1.    - .  ,  , - .
5)  :   
   ...
6)       .  ,  .  - !!
7)                .     ,  . 
     -   -     .     -.(200 )    , ,   - .

----------


## Scald

*23q* **:

----------


## Avalon

*23q*,   .      -      .    -    .  
    -     !!!       .

----------


## 23q

100    4 -1,2,3,6!  2  ,     !!! 1-3;2-6;3-1;6-2.
       ,  !!!

----------


## Avalon

...       -      .       1,2,3,6         /    .      ???...    .    .  .    .   .  3     ,      . 15         -  .   ,    .           .
           ...

----------


## 23q

> ...

   !!!
 100   4 
 10  2 .

----------

